# Cheesecloth absolutely necessary?



## thequestionis (Jun 6, 2010)

Ive been brewing this cannabutter and it's almost finished.. but I don't have an cheesecloth. Is there another alternative? I have a strainer.. does it matter?


----------



## akgrown (Jun 6, 2010)

you need a fine mesh strainer that way you do not get chunks of plant matter into your butter. Cheese cloth makes it easier to squeeze the butter from the plant matter. if you use a strainer just press the plant material with the back of a spoon.


----------



## thequestionis (Jun 6, 2010)

just used a regular ol strainer and it got the job done, thanks


----------



## poplars (Jun 7, 2010)

I've used various fabrics to filter my butter . . . . no harm done. 

next time you can't find something just look for a colorless sheet of some sort that you can cut a chunk out of, make sure this sheet doesn't have lots of fibers coming off it like hairs and such.

I use one that doesn't get anything into the butter whatsoever . . . . after you find one that works it's best to just use it over and over. just clean it real good with hot water every time.


----------

